#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Laserworld RS800RGY

## Rolandino

Hallo, Ik heb deze week de Laserworld RS800RGY projector besteld.

Als alles meezit heb ik hem eind deze week binnen.

Zijn er meer mensen hier die lasers hebben van de fabrikant.

Na veel zoeken kwam ik bij een Hollandse leverancier die een stuk voordeliger is als de Laserworld site zelf.

Eerst werd ik naar de Importeur van Benelux gestuurd maar tot schrik konden hun mij deze niet leveren en de prijzen die ze mij hadden gestuurd waren een heel stuk hoger dan op de Laserworld site staat vermeld.

Wat ik ook mooi vind dat deze leverancier mij meer info heeft gestuurd dan Laserworld zelf en ook staat deze laser niet op de site van Laserworld.

Zodra ik hem binnen heb maak ik wat foto' s.

HIer de folder van de laser :

----------


## Rolandino

Levertijd wordt iets langer vanwege een achterstand van voorraad.

Laser is vandaag verstuurd ( heb nu eindelijk een verzendnummer gehad ) 

Nu maar hopen dat het voor het weekens binnen is.

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Heb je hem nu in Bemmel besteld ?  :Confused: 
Ik zie nu wel een plaatje van de 800 op de site van laserworld staan maar meer ook nog niet. We zitten ook nog te twijfelen over laser, mijn collega heeft die Pro400RGY gezien tijdens de open dag bij Fairlight en was daar wel van onder de indruk, zeker in combinatie met de prijs daar.

Laser is voor mij nog helemaal nieuw zeker v.w.b. besturing.
Het zal dan eventueel toch op een Licon of Scancommander moeten, gewoon via DMX. Kun je daar nog een beetje mooie dingen mee doen via DMX ??

Frank

----------


## Rolandino

In Bemmel ???? nee dank je heb een leverancier die al een paar jaar Laserworld verkoopt in Nederland. Bemmel verkoopt het sindskort ook geloof ik maar heb al gehoord dat de afspraken niet nagekomen worden door betreffende omdat Laserworld door hun als een Super PRO produkt wordt neergezet met een SUPER hoge prijs die hoger ligt als elders en op de site van laserworld zelf.

Heb hem in Breda besteld via Internet ( goedkoper dan in Bemmel ) plus heb ik al meerdere laserworld produkten daar gekocht de laatste paar jaar ..... Leuke is ook dat deze leverancier mij meer info kon geven over deze laser dan in Bemmel en laserworld zelf !!!
Zelfs op de laserworld site staat niets over deze laser.

Die RGB heb ik ook gezien is zeker een leuke laser maar te weinig power vind ik ( maximaal 100m2 bij sfeerlicht en goede verdeling ) Maar zeker een leuke laser voor kleine ruimtes. Met kleur verlies je veel power en je moet niet naar het totaal vermogen kijken maar naar het vermogen van de groene laser ( 100mw bij deze RGB ) elke mw is 1m2.

DMX is niet echt mee te werken vind ik ! Ik gebruik Mamba Black en ben daar erg tevreden over : simpel te bedienen en programmeren maar ook genoeg shows om indreuk te maken.

De software van Laserworld zelf werd mij niet aangeraden omdat deze niet erg prettig werkt ! ( een kennis heeft deze al eens besteld maar weer retour gestuurd ) Ik heb er ook meegewerkt maar vond Mamba Black fijner en beter ! 

Stand-alone vindt ik de laser goedkoop overkomen ( heb in het verleden een Cirrect gehad en deze had een veel betere programma erin zitten met ILDA bewegingen )

Voor deze laser had ik de PRO300RGY van Laserworld maar deze is een hele verbetering zeker met het vermogen. Scansnelheid is zo goed als gelijk ( leverancier vertelke mij ook dat de RS serie de nieuwe uitvoering is van de PRO serie en de nieuwe PROserie snellere scans heeft.

Ben met deze projector erg tevreden zeker qua lichtopbrengst en uiterlijk en prestatie' s ( behalve standalone ) maar met Mamba loopt het lekker !!!

En voor de liefhebber deze laser heeft mij 1450 ex btw gekost.

Hier wat foto' s :









Foto's van laser lukt mij niet om te maken ( goede ) Heb hier geen digi staan alleen maar telefoon.

----------


## Pimm87

Bedankt voor het plaatsen van de foto's! Ik had mijn oog al eerder op dit model laten vallen, echter bij een reseller die zijn eigen merknaam en typenummer op 't kastje heeft geplakt. Na wat research kwam ik erachter dat het om de RS-800RGY gaat en zo ben ik ook hier terecht gekomen. Wat ik me als eerste afvroeg was hoe degelijk de flightcase is. Het is natuurlijk mooi meegenomen dat er zo'n ding bijzit, maar als ie niet wat degelijk is heeft het natuurlijk niet echt een toegevoegde waarde.
Vandaar dat ik me ook afvraag, wat zijn die vier grote "halfronde" grijze vlakten die in de bovenkant van de case zijn gefreesd? 

We zijn ook een dikke maand verder van je laatste post vandaan, ik ben ook benieuwd of je nog steeds zo enthousiast bent over je laser?

----------


## djproffi

volgens mij zijn die grijze dingen voor de wieltjes zodat je meerdere dezelfde kisten kunt stapelen..

----------


## marciano

> Vandaar dat ik me ook afvraag, wat zijn die vier grote "halfronde" grijze vlakten die in de bovenkant van de case zijn gefreesd?



Zoals op de foto's te zien is zitten er wielen onder de kisten en als je dan 2 kisten op elkaar zet dan vallen de wielen in die "gleuven" en dan rijd de kist er niet af.

----------


## Pimm87

Ah kijk, ik moet over die wielen heen hebben gekeken. Dat klinkt al met al toch niet verkeerd voor een bedrag van 1450 euro. 800mw (700 solid) aan RGY, 35.000kpps, ILDA én een doordachte flightcase met wielen...

----------


## martijnwesterbrink

En hoe is de kwaliteit van de laser?
Ben wel benieuwd naar eventuele gobo's en effecten, hoeveel DMX kabalen heeft ie?
800mw voor 1450E is een nette prijs, incl flightcase neem ik aan?
Ik weet uit eigen ervaring dat er voor dit bedrag ook RGY lasers van 1000mw of zelfs 1200mw te koop zijn (ex bedragen dan)... Dat zijn dan alleen geen Laserworld merk lasers.. Moet wel zeggen da tik de casing strak vind.

Ben wel benieuwd naar de verschillen.. Laser world heeft de fabrikant ook in China neem ik aan?

----------


## Rolandino

Ik ben nog steeds tevreden over deze laser.

Veel licht ( rood natuurlijk minder ) maar zeer mooi effect  ( ILDA )

Stand alone vind ik hem niets dan komt ie budget over .............

Laser heeft 14 kanalen maar ben er niet van onder de indruk hiervan.

Wil je laser gebruiken gebruik hem dan gewoon met ILDA dat komt een heel stuk meer PRO over.

Ik gebruik hem met veel liefde en plezier en heb er goede reactie' s erop.

LAserworld komt uit China maar word geassembleerd in Duitsland.

----------


## dh-showtechnic

hallo

wij hebben een pro 1000rgb laser van laserworld
Deze bevalt ons zeer goed.
De prijs kwaliteit verhouding vind ik perfect.

----------


## JeroenVDV

Mijn ervaring met Laserworld-spul is helaas wat minder positief. Rare scanner-problemen;
- Punt zetten, straal verschijnt
- 2e punt zetten: 2e straal verschijnt erbij, 1e straal verschuift een stukje richting het 2e punt. 

 :Confused:  :Confused: 

Verder een relatief kleine scanhoek (en als je die door je scanners opnieuw te tunen wat groter maakt verlies je natuurlijk scansnelheid - bij 30K is de hoek echt wel wat klein). Daarnaast vind ik ze af-fabriek niet bepaald strak getuned, gooi er maar eens een ILDA-testframe op 30K doorheen..

----------


## Rolandino

Alle scanners van Laserworld zijn op de kleinste openingshoek gemeten

Dus als deze 30K is is het op de " normale openingshoek "  15K

Als ik een frame op 30K afspeel krijg ik ook een vreemde tekening met geen rechte hoeken meer maar ga ik lager dan wordt deze strakker maar gaat wel meer knipperen.

Je kunt het gewoon niet vergelijken met een CT scan ofzo PLUS is de prijs ernaar ...............

De lasers zijn qua prijs / kwaliteitsverhouding gewoon GOED !

Je m oet ook niet teveel verwachten op animatiegebied. Maar voor beamshows zijn ze super.

Heb er meerdere gehad en heb er allemaal goede resultaten mee gehad ( alleen PRO-serie ) en nu met de Revolution serie.

Probleem zou ook kunnen liggen bij de software ( de Laserworld software is erg slecht ) Kennis had deze gekocht en kwaliteit van de laser was een stuk minder dan met mijn Mamba Black.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Dus als deze 30K is is het op de " normale openingshoek " 15K



Wat noem jij een "normale openingshoek"?





> Als ik een frame op 30K afspeel krijg ik ook een vreemde tekening met geen rechte hoeken meer maar ga ik lager dan wordt deze strakker maar gaat wel meer knipperen.



Waarom ze dan DURVEN te zeggen dat het een 30K projector is (aangezien hij dus blijkbaar getuned is op 15K)...





> Je m oet ook niet teveel verwachten op animatiegebied. Maar voor beamshows zijn ze super.



Lekkere beamshows, als je wilt richten op een spiegel, 2e straal erbij komt en je eerste straal geen spiegel meer raakt...

Uiteraard is het allemaal relatief tot de prijs, maar de vraag is of je wilt verschijnen bij je klant met lasers die knipperen zodra je 2 of 3 tunnels in plaats van 1 wilt maken, of als je geen precisie-stralen kunt richten.

Ook zijn deze (relatief lagere vermogens) lasers juist bedoeld voor kleinere zalen, en vervolgens is de scanhoek zo klein dat je juist een grote zaal nodig hebt voor een goed resultaat.. :Confused:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rolandino

Als je laser niet goed is moet je hem terug sturen heel simpel is dat, ik heb nog nooit klachten gehad van de laserworld projectors.

Ze worden in hele grote oplagen gemaakt dus er zal heus wel een " slechte " tussen zitten.

Om nu het produkt af te gaan zeiken vindt ik zonde omdat het bij jou niet goed zou moeten werken.

De scans zijn 30K MAXIMAAL bij de kleinste openingshoek dus hoe grote de openingshoek hoe minder K hij wordt.

Een CT scan is ook 30K alleen op de grootse openingshoek en is mss wel 60K op de kleinste hoe.

Daarbij kun je een chinese projector NIET vergelijken met een CTscan.

Dat wordt nog steeds vaak gedaan.

jouw probleem is denk ik of je projector OF je instellingen van je software.

Het zou ook kunnen dat je de laser DMX programmeert dan klopt er iig niets van want laser kun je niet programmeren met DMX.

Vaak is de DMX bij deze budget projectoren niet erg precies ( vaak DMX1 ) 

maar als je projector zo slecht is als je zegt snap ik niet dat je hem niet terug stuurt naar je leverancier. ( ik zou dat wel doen )

----------


## JeroenVDV

Ik geef alleen mijn ervaring met apparatuur van dit merk in dit topic (en ik ben dan nog niet eens begonnen over de gestorven laser-module uit een andere Laserworld-projector van een andere collega). Ik heb jouw projector nooit grondig kunnen testen dus houd ik daarover wijselijk mijn mond.

Laserworld is hard aan de weg aan 't timmeren, en da's alleen maar mooi. Echter hebben ze gewoonweg ook HEEL veel troep verkocht.

Was overigens niet mijn laser, dan was hij inderdaad linea recta retour gegaan.

Overigens, CT6215 haalt een openingshoek van 60 graden, met een bijbehorende scansnelheid van 30K. Da's ideaal voor juist de wat kleinere zalen, omdat je dan van muur tot muur kunt projecteren.

En natuurlijk hangt hier een ander prijskaartje aan. Maar mag ik niet zeuren over de traag draaiende kleur/gobowielen en de enorme herrie die uit de gemiddelde Showtec movinghead komt, omdat ze zo goedkoop zijn? Mag ik geen commentaar hebben op een product dat beduidend minder functioneert dan ik gewend ben?

Iedereen kan tegenwoordig een laser kopen en gebruiken, van 30mW tot 5W en hoger. Da's af en toe best nadelig voor de laserbedrijven die al wat langer aan de weg timmeren - concurrentie is gezond, maar het "imago" van lasershows wordt verpest door veel te kleine lasertjes met trage scanners en een beroerde operator achter de knoppen. De klant kijkt wel uit met de volgende keer nog een lasershow boeken - want lasers zijn tenslotte troep, heeft hij ervaren..

----------


## Rolandino

je hebt helemaal gelijk.

Er zijn genoeg drive in shows die met een " lasershow " werken en met een JB of Showtec laser aankomen zetten die stand alone wordt ingezet.

DAT is slechte reclame voor laser.

Die dingen zijn en blijven gewoon laser effecten en geen lasershows.

Wil je shows geven werk je minimaal met ILDA en niet op DMX of stand alone.

Mijn ervaringen zijn gewoon weg goed en word ook in mijn kringen goed ervaren.

Ik vind gewoon als er iemand gewoon pech heeft met een laser van een budget merk dit merk gewoon weg afzeikt als rommel maar dat is het niet.

De produktie van deze lasers is 100X hoger dan de PRO lasers dus er zijn ook 100X meer klachten maar in verhouding loopt dat wel gelijk vindt ik.

Heb in het verleden gewerkt met Coherent en Spectra Physics gaslasers en dat was ook een grote RAMP het enoge wat goed werkte in de jaren waren mijn CTYscans en Neos ( kost ook een berg ) lasers zelf waren gewoon K*T.

ook op de meeste lokatie's zijn deze lasers niet erg in trek zeker niet met stroom en koeling. Vaak is dat er niet genoeg en worden de kosten voor zo een avond te duur om het eenmalig te gebruiken.

Deze diode lasers zijn een enorme vooruitgang in de wereld zeker voor de wat gangbare feesten ( die je wekelijks hebt ) dan dat je grote feesten hebt ( komen zelden voor )

Ook ik heb grote feesten gedaan met meerdere Laserworld projectors met goed resultaat. Klant is tevreden prijs kwaliteit verhouding is gewoon goed.

Je kunt deze projectors zeker niet vergelijken met de PROlasers maar kunnen aardig meelopen.

Ook kun je de laserworld projectors tegen meerprijs met een CTscan laten maken. ( wordt overigens alleen gedaan bij de duurdere klassesen vermogens ) anders is je scanset duurder als de hele projector.

Hierdoor krijg je een betere projectie.

Standaard zit er gewoon Chinese meuk in wat oed werkt.

Over jouw probleem kan ik niet oordelen maar kan aan verschillende faktoren liggen of de laser is niet goed of de instellingen van de software zijn niet goed. 

Ik gebruik al jaren Laserworld lasers zonder problemen dus heb er geen slechte ervaringen mee.

er zijn zoveel chinese lasers te verkrijgen de laatste tijd maar laserworld is gewoon een van de betere merken die in Europa worden geassembleerd.

Laserworld en Medialas werken op dit nivo en hebben in het verleden al een goede naam weten op te bouwen.

Cirrect is ook een goed merk ( heb ik ook in het verleden gebruikt ) maar is helaas duurder als Laserworld plus is het moeilijk te verkijgen ( lange levertijden ) service is redelijk goed maar vaak duurt het te lang

----------


## laserman

Hoi laser-mensen.

 :Smile: 
Ik heb ook een 300 mWatt groen kapot gehad, teruggestuurd en er kwam een nieuwe diode in.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Ik heb ook een 300 mWatt groen kapot gehad, teruggestuurd en er kwam een nieuwe diode in.



Dan ben je geloof ik de eerste (en laatste?) die service van Laserworld heeft gehad. Want waar ze op het moment mee bezig zijn.. Joost mag het weten. Doorgekraste vermogens op de laserdiodes, na meten blijkt er minder dan de helft uit te komen, geen verklaring door Laserworld en uiteraard gaan ze er niets aan doen, de meest VREEMDE antwoorden van de beste heren op normale garantievragen, en dit alles niet bij 1 persoon maar inmiddels hoor ik het op veel verschillende plekken opduiken!

----------


## seppe30

en hoe zit het nu met de service van laserworld ?

----------


## JeroenVDV

> en hoe zit het nu met de service van laserworld ?



De drama-verhalen stapelen zich op (vermogens op stickers op lasermodules zijn doorgekrast, blijken in veel gevallen niet het beloofde vermogen te geven, fabrikant beweert de ene keer dat de koper gewoonweg staat te liegen en de andere keer schijn je niet te mogen verwachten dat je voor dat geld iets koopt dat klopt met de opgegeven specificaties).

----------


## seppe30

en op al hun type's of enkel de goedkope modellen ?

----------


## seppe30

hij is gekocht laserworld RS500RGB 

met welke software zou ik hem best besturen ?

iemand ervaring met dit type

----------


## tmp

Toevallig via google hier terecht gekomen omdat ik iemand ken die ook laserworlds lasers heeft.

Ik kreeg net van iemand deze youtube video doorgestuurd.
De laser zou 1,5 W groen zijn en geeft maar 516 mW  :Smile: 

YouTube - LASERWORLD 1500G

----------


## chippie

Er zijn een pak meer van die films over deze leverancier.....maar wat er van waar is weet ik niet....

----------


## Las3rM1k3

er kunnen natuurlijk altijd wel "fouten" worden gemaakt.

ze geven wel goede garanties hoor. mail sturen met gemeten waarde en dan krijg je volgens mij wel goed garantie.

----------


## seppe30

je moet ook eens naar het type kijken is niet hun standaard type maar een goedkope versie er van

----------


## seppe30

als ik nu een show wil maken met een hoofdprojector en twee satellieten 
hoe moet ik die dan aan sluiten kan dat langs de zelfde kabel 
of moet ik dan een tweede en derde omvormer kopen ? 

mvg seppe

----------


## Rolandino

Service is goed bij Laserworld.

Het verhaal van minder vermogen als gegeven vindt ik vreemd.

Er zijn verschillende waarden opgegeven door laserworld.

Fabriekswaarde en gegarandeerd vermogen.

heb in de wandelgangen gehoord dat er bij een aantal lasers de spanning niet goed is waardoor de laser een stuk minder power levert.

Persoonlijk heb ik er geen last van ( de RGY die ik heb is GEMETEN NA ONTVANGST IETS OVER DE 700MW )  terwijl ze gegarandeeert 700 opgeven.

----------


## seppe30

ja maar er zijn ook mensen die de show serie met de RS serie vergelijken 


maar om even op mijn voorgaande vraag terug te komen wil de satellieten ook spiegelen

----------


## JeroenVDV

> er kunnen natuurlijk altijd wel "fouten" worden gemaakt.
> 
> ze geven wel goede garanties hoor. mail sturen met gemeten waarde en dan krijg je volgens mij wel goed garantie.



Ja, en Nederland is een dictatuur. Uhhuh... Geloof jij het?

Ervaringen van flink wat mensen zijn helaas vrijwel tegengesteld aan wat je noemt. Tot aan het blijven ontkennen van verkeerde vermogens als mensen aan de deur staan met niet goed functionerende lasers...

----------


## Stoney3K

> Service is goed bij Laserworld.
> 
> Het verhaal van minder vermogen als gegeven vindt ik vreemd.
> 
> Er zijn verschillende waarden opgegeven door laserworld.
> 
> Fabriekswaarde en gegarandeerd vermogen.
> 
> heb in de wandelgangen gehoord dat er bij een aantal lasers de spanning niet goed is waardoor de laser een stuk minder power levert.
> ...



De oorzaak is mij ook nog niet duidelijk, maar er zijn genoeg verhalen van mensen die minder uitgangsvermogen meten dan dat er gegarandeerd is. Ik weet niet of iemand de modules van Laserworld in een testbank gezet heeft (dus zonder het driverboard van de Laserworld unit), als daar het opgegeven vermogen wel gehaald wordt is het goed mogelijk dat er iets met de drivercircuits aan de hand is. Misschien dat die bij assemblage verkeerd ingesteld zijn of een slechte batch weerstanden. Zo niet, dan leveren ze dus defecte modules.

----------


## JeroenVDV

Wat een naieve boel hier. Ze leveren notabene zelfs projectoren uit onder het labeltje "nieuw" met RMA-geservicede modules erin van een nogal beroerd hang-ching-tang-pang merk in plaats van de beloofde betere EN NIEUWE CNI modules!

Wie met ze in zee gaat moet het zelf weten, de hoeveelheden negatieve ervaringen en zelfs oplichtings-praktijken zeggen dunkt mij genoeg.. Snap niet dat er zelfs mensen zijn die ze willen vertegenwoordigen in een land..

----------


## Stoney3K

> Wie met ze in zee gaat moet het zelf weten, de hoeveelheden negatieve ervaringen en zelfs oplichtings-praktijken zeggen dunkt mij genoeg.. Snap niet dat er zelfs mensen zijn die ze willen vertegenwoordigen in een land..



Ik probeer alleen maar te zeggen dat wat voorlopig voorbij gekomen is allemaal persoonlijke incidenten zijn en voor de rest allemaal hear-say. Er is nog nooit goed onderzoek gedaan naar de kwaliteit van de projectoren (ongeacht of ze bagger zijn of niet) en ik denk dat als het blijkt dat er structureel wanproductie geleverd wordt dat er genoeg reden en bewijs is om daarmee naar de rechter te stappen. Maar dan is er natuurlijk wel eerst sluitend onderzoek voor nodig.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Ik probeer alleen maar te zeggen dat wat voorlopig voorbij gekomen is allemaal persoonlijke incidenten zijn en voor de rest allemaal hear-say.



Iemand die voor klanten totaal zo'n 8 projectoren bij Laserworld besteld en geen van allen voldoet een de specs (of komt ook maar in de BUURT van de HELFTvan het opgegeven vermogen?!?!?!?!?!?!?!)? Iemand die naar Laserworld is gereden om verhaal te halen, die niet bij metingen mag zijn en voor "gek" wordt verklaard dat hij minder vermogen meet?

"Technici" die beweren dat direct voor de laser ZONDER OPTIEK meten niet direct genoeg is?!?!?!?

Beams die niet op m'kaar liggen en ook niet op m'kaar KUNNEN liggen aangezien je van een conservenblikje notabene betere kwaliteit mirrormounts kunt maken dan die troep in hun projectoren?

Wil nog wel even doorgaan, maar snap niet hoe je dit "persoonlijke incidenten en voor de rest allemaal hear-say" kunt noemen. Heb het uit de 1e hand namelijk.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Wil nog wel even doorgaan, maar snap niet hoe je dit "persoonlijke incidenten en voor de rest allemaal hear-say" kunt noemen. Heb het uit de 1e hand namelijk.



In dat geval, en als het aantal gedupeerden dan zo groot is, waarom is er dan nog niet naar de media, consumenten/branche-organisatie of rechter gestapt? Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat mensen 'bang' zijn om de naam Laserworld te gaan schaden.

----------


## moderator

Dit forum is een plaats waar je je mening kan en mag geven.
Wel graag binnen het redelijke en onderbouwd met argumenten.

Op het feitenrelaas van Jeroen valt niets af te dingen, ook de diverse Youtube filmpjes waarin metingen worden uitgevoerd spreken boekdelen.

Een waarschuwing aan potentiële gebruikers lijkt dan ook op z'n plaats.

Nu is dit forum geen tweede consumentenbond, ook het veroordelen van een fabrikant behoort niet tot de competenties.

In de reacties mogen deelnemers daar wat mij betreft meer dan voorheen rekening mee houden!
Een forum is geen schiettent.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Nu is dit forum geen tweede consumentenbond, ook het veroordelen van een fabrikant behoort niet tot de competenties.
> 
> In de reacties mogen deelnemers daar wat mij betreft meer dan voorheen rekening mee houden!
> Een forum is geen schiettent.



Het is nu inmiddels wel duidelijk dat er een structureel probleem is met de levering van Laserworld en er een aantal gedupeerden zijn. Dan staat het ons toch in het goed recht om verhaal te gaan halen bij de fabrikant? Er is immers een koopovereenkomst gesloten en de beloofde producten/diensten zijn niet of gebrekkig geleverd. Of het proces van verhaal halen nu op dit forum gebeurt waar het misschien onoverzichtelijk wordt, laat ik even in het midden (dit kan immers beter buiten het forum om).

Overigens heb ik zelf geen unit van Laserworld en ik ben (mede om deze discussie) niet van plan om nog bij Laserworld te gaan winkelen. De vraag is wel of er alternatieven zijn die ongeveer in dezelfde prijsklasse liggen.

----------


## seppe30

en wie heeft er ervaring met lasers van L-spot

----------


## JeroenVDV

> en wie heeft er ervaring met lasers van L-spot



Op het gebied van daadwerkelijke output-power geen ervaringen hier, qua optiek gezien (en qua scanners) een ramp. Rechtstreekse China-import van niet-al-te-goede-fabrikant(en). Totaal niet gesealde optiek, snel veel stof, beroerde spiegels/dichro's (veel verlies), rampzalige mounts (hopen dat de stralen een beetje op elkaar liggen maar aanpassen is vrijwel onmogelijk).

Garantie/support geen ervaring met L-spot. Maar echt experts op het gebied van lasers zullen het niet zijn..

----------


## seppe30

waar moet je dan wel zijn 
om het vermogen te kunnen vertouwen en toch betaalbaar te zijn voor starter

----------


## Stoney3K

> waar moet je dan wel zijn 
> om het vermogen te kunnen vertouwen en toch betaalbaar te zijn voor starter



Da's toch een moeilijke issue. Met lasers kun je niet zomaar voor een dubbeltje op de eerste rang zitten, wil je goed spul, dan moet je er in investeren. Dat mag ook wel, als je je show voor zo'n ~1000 euro of meer per avond weg wil zetten.

Ik begin wel de indruk te krijgen dat zelf een unit bouwen goedkoper, betrouwbaarder en rendabeler gedaan kan worden dan winkelen bij een of andere Budgetchinees als het op lasers aankomt.

----------


## seppe30

ik heb nu een laserworld rs RGB 500 maar zou toch wat meer vermogen mogen hebben zit meestal in zalen zo rond een 30m diep

----------


## ddejong

> en wie heeft er ervaring met lasers van L-spot



Ja, ik heb er ervaringen mee:

Een RGY laser gekocht bij L-spot en ontvangen. Deze had wat beschadigingen (krassen en een deuk) aan de kast. De schuld van de transporteur, alsdus de verkoper. Jammer dan, daar doet L-spot niets aan! :Frown: 

Opgehangen op een vaste lokatie, aangesloten en getest. 
Alles werkt, mooi!

...maar bij het eerste feestje was het al bal:
Zodra de laser van spanning werd voorzien ging deze steeds heel snel aan/uit, wat te zien was aan de laserunit zelf en de led-aanduidingen.

Dus de laser opgestuurd; krijg ik het verwijt dat ik de unit aan de onderkant zou hebben opengeschroeft, omdat daar geen verzegeling zat. Laat ie nou zelf zijn vergeten daar een stikkertje te plakken; bovendien wat moet ik met de onderkant?!?  :Mad: 
Binnen 2 weken de laser retour ontvangen met een nieuwe voeding ('dat is mij nog nooit overkomen dat die stuk gaat' aldus de leverancier)

...maar bij het eerst volgende feestje was het weer (geen) feest; de laser deed helemaal niets meer! Weer opgestuurd en retour ontvangen 'er zat een draadje los, sorry!'.  :EEK!: 

...en vervolgens maakt nu de ventilator erg veel herrie, maar werkt tot op heden nog wel.

Zelf openschroeven is geen optie; alles is verzegeld met 'L-spot' stikkers. Overal van afblijven, anders vervalt je garantie...

Kortom: slechte ervaringen met het apparaat en een erg matige service van l-spot.

----------


## BlackLight_Frank

Iemand al iets gezien / gehoord van de nieuwe lasers die in Bemmel verkocht worden ? CLF lasers.
Kan er nog weinig van vinden op het internet.  :Confused: 

Frank

----------


## seppe30

hallo

even een vraag ben van plan een nieuwe laser te kopen

ik weet dat laserworld geen top merk is 

maar wie heeft er gebruik ervaring met de pro 3000RGB

of van medialas attaxx 2.5 RGB kost wel de helft meer 


heb nu een rs500rgb van laserworld en kan daar niet van klagen 

of een ander voorstel?

----------


## Rolandino

Heb met beide lasers geen ervaring maar het is wat je portemonee kan missen en wat je er voor over hebbt.

Medialas heeft wel degelijke lasers maar persoonlijk heb ik alleen ervaring met de Spokky destijds en dat was zijn geld echt niet waard.

De PRO versie van LW ken ik niet persoonlijk dus kan ik ook niet over oordelen.

Heb zelf de RS serie en daar ben ik erg content mee zeker qua prij kwaliteitsverhouding.

Als ik de Specs bekijk van de Medialas :

[LEFT]>2.5W RGB[/LEFT]

[LEFT]Blau: ~ 500mW 447nm, Grün ~ 1.1W 532nm, Rot: ~ 700mW 652nm[/LEFT]

[LEFT]ca. 3.5mm / 1mrad[/LEFT]

[LEFT]30,000 pps ILDA[/LEFT]

[LEFT]Bis 60° optisch[/LEFT]

[LEFT]455 x 260 x 210mm[/LEFT]

[LEFT]ca. 24kg[/LEFT]

[LEFT]90-250VAC / 250VA[/LEFT]

vind ik de verhouding met rood en groen eigenlijk nergens op slaan :

1,1W groen en maar 700mw rood ( normaal geloof ik moet rood 3 tot 5x sterker zijn dan groen om een mooie kleur geel te krijgen )

Bij de LW projector is de verhouding beter :

ruim 500mw groen tegen 1,5W rood.

Weet de prijs niet van Medialas maar de Laserworld PRO3000 RGB kost 4729 ex btw dus zou in therie de Medialas laser rond de 9500 kosten ???

Ik vind het beide veel geld maar mijn keus zou financieel gezien op de laserworld vallen !

----------


## seppe30

maar zo de lasers eerst eens aan het werk willen zien 
iemand een idee waardat kan

----------


## Svartrose

Ben ook eens aan het rond kijken naar lasers. Ik kwam op deze site. Heb wat mail-wisselingen gehad. Dat was een positieve ervaring. Maar hoe zijn hun lasers? 

Welcome to Proliso.com!

Twee maal een G200 lijkt me interessant. (zaal is ca 30 x 10m)

RGB lasers zijn natuurlijk hardstikke mooi, maar ik denk zelf dat ik beter af ben met twee relatief sterke groene lasers dan een dure RGB laser met een matige sterkte.

De G200:

Prijs: 799,- incl btw.
Diode: 532nm Groen (diode pumped solid state laser: DPSS)
laser Power: 200mw.
Standaard scan set: 30 Kpps.
Scan hoek: +/- 30 graden.
Control: DMX512 / ILDA / Auto / Sound.
DMX kanalen: 15.
Standaard gobo's: 256.
Maten: 400×300×150mm
Gewicht: 8kg

Heb een handleiding opgevraagt, vooral de uitgebreide manipulatie mogelijkheden via DMX van de gobo's/beams spreekt mij aan.

----------


## Rolandino

Zijn dezelfde chinese lasers waaer de LW lasers vandaan komen.

Hier kwam ik achter omndat de afbeelding bij jouw groene laser niet de laser in spe is !

staat ook vermeld bij de laser 

De unit die bij de groene laser hoort staat afgebeeld bij de rgy laser en dit in een soort gelijke laser  unit als laserworld.

Alhoewel ik deze niet laser niet ken schat ik de kwaliteit hetzelfde als Laserworld maar dan voor een te dure prijs ! 

bij laserworld kost de Clubserie CD250G 329 ex BTW ex verzendkosten vanuit Laserworld ( geloof 15,00 )  dus in totaal 344 ex btw ( 409,36 in BTW ) en dus een heel stuk voordeliger dan de 799 bij dat bedrijf.

Dus voor de Prijs van Laserworld heb je er 2 ipv 1 bij dit bedrijf.

Kwaliteit is echt niet beter of slechter hoor komt allemaal uit dezelfde fabriek !

----------


## Svartrose

Niet alles wat uit China komt is bagger. En de specs komen helemaal niet overeen. 

Iemand anders een echte ervaring?

----------


## salsa

Na aanleiding van mij topic over lasers van Chauvet met hun vermogens op de units ben ik gaan zoeken en idd er zijn vele merken die 'goedkope' afgekeurde units inkopen die niet meer voldoen aan de eerste specs, maar toch nog een vermogen van 5,10,50mW uit knijpen.

Niet alles uit China is crap! Dat bepaald uiteindelijk nog de fabrikant.
In China maken ze alles, goedkoop maar ook kwaliteit.

Dave

----------


## Rolandino

Ik weet niet waar hier wordt gezegd dat China rommel levert.

Zelfs jij kan bij die fabriek een serie laserunits laten maken met je naam erop en knopjes naar keuze bla bla als je maar geld op tafel legt.

Als je het vanuit mijn schrijven zegt begrijp je me verkeerd.

Ik beweer niet dat China slecht is ! 

Ik zeg alleen dat ik van mening bent dat de PROLISO alweer een van de zovelen merken is vanuit china.

Bijna alles wat er op de markt is uit China komt van dezelfde fabriek ! 

Als ik de prijs zie van PROLISO ( 799 ) voor een 200mw laser vindt ik hem duur to Laserworld ( 410 ) 

De specs liggen niet gelijk maar je zult geen verschil zien van de lasers.

echter de prijs ligt ver van elkaar daarom vindt ik de PROLISO erg duur wat echt niet HEEL VEEL BETER is voor die meerprijs dan de Laserworld

KZou liever 2x laserworld kopen dan 1x PROLISO maar dat is mijn mening.

ik heb een goede ervaring met Laserworld en ken het PROLISO merk niet maar voor de prijs niet interessant omdat het alweer de zoveelste CHINESE laserunit is wat voor bijna 100% uit dezelfde fabriek rolt.

----------


## salsa

Grappig dat jij je zo aangesproken voelt....

Dave

----------


## Rolandino

Mijn reactie was op Svartrose bedoelt.

Voel me niet aangesproken hoor maar het komt mij over dat de LW lasers afkraakt en de PROLISO beter zou moeten zijn  zeker omdat hij duurder is.

 Bedoel er niets mee hoor wil alleen duidelijk maken dat PROLISO de ZOVEELSTE is vanuit de Chinese wereld.

Zeg ook niet dat het slecht is maar LW is een stuk voordeliger en dezelfde kwaliteit.

Het komt ook over dat LW voor zijn lage prijs niet veel is dan is de PROliso veel beter omdat deze duurder is.

----------


## JeroenVDV

Laten we even het een en ander duidelijk stellen:

- Laserworld is hoe dan ook troep, onafhankelijk van de prijs en serie (zowel producten zelf als support/garantie achteraf)
- Prijzen van Laserworld kun je goed noemen, kun je goedkoop noemen, maar daar is NIETS over te zeggen aangezien het een factor 3 kan schelen welke prijslijst je pakt en welke ze toepassen bij verkoop. Diverse eBay-accounts die ze onderhielden in het verleden gaven veschillende prijzen aan, weer anders dan hun website-prijzen en hun "dealers" (wat kun je nou in ***snaam een dealer noemen..) riepen weer andere dingen. Oja, hun webshop was destijds een andere prijslijst dan de prijslijst op hun site zelf.. (?!).

----------


## Rolandino

Kijk dat is nou wat jij vindt !

IK heb goede ervaringen met LW zeker voor de prijs kwaliteitsverhouding ! 

Maar goed,

Ieder zijn menig maar DAP is ook geen goed merk hoewel ze GOEDE spullen hebben in hun pakket zeker qua prijs kwaliteit verhouding.

Zo ook bij laserworld.

De lasers van deze andere fabrikant is echt geen haar beter omdat het duurder is ! 

IDD Laserworld heeft zijn eigen ruiten ingegooid door met de prijzen te spelen maar dat is de laatste tijd erg verandert.

en over de vermogens valt ook wel mee hoor. van de lasers die ik heb gehad is er nog geen een ver onder het maximaal vermogen geweest.

Ze geven immers een fabrieksvermogen op en een minimaal vermogen.

zit je daartussen MAG je zeker voor het geld NIET klagen.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Kijk dat is nou wat jij vindt !



Met mij vele anderen (inclusief de slachtoffers... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )





> IK heb goede ervaringen met LW zeker voor de prijs kwaliteitsverhouding !



Heb je hem al eens nagemeten met een gecalibreerde meter?
Heb je wel eens een ILDA test-patroon op je scanners getest?
Heb je al eens gebruik van hun "garantie" ('och, op lasers geven we natuurlijk geen garantie > ik kan wel een "speciale prijs" op een nieuwe projector geven' (korting van 2%)).





> Ieder zijn menig maar DAP is ook geen goed merk hoewel ze GOEDE spullen hebben in hun pakket zeker qua prijs kwaliteit verhouding.



Pardon? DAP (Highlite) met Laserworld vergelijken? Man, je hebt echt geen idee waar je het over hebt. 





> De lasers van deze andere fabrikant is echt geen haar beter omdat het duurder is !



Beweer ik niet





> IDD Laserworld heeft zijn eigen ruiten ingegooid door met de prijzen te spelen maar dat is de laatste tijd erg verandert.



Yeah right. Andere eBay namen, meer zogenaamde "echte dealers" die zelf het verschil tussen een DPSS en een diode laser niet weten en zogenaamde garantie bieden noem jij een positieve verandering?





> en over de vermogens valt ook wel mee hoor. van de lasers die ik heb gehad is er nog geen een ver onder het maximaal vermogen geweest.



Heb jij ze al een jaar gebruikt en daarna gemeten?





> Ze geven immers een fabrieksvermogen op en een minimaal vermogen.



Dat doen ze inderdaad sinds de serieuze claims en dreigementen en kwade bedrogen kopers naar het "hoofdkwartier" kwamen.





> zit je daartussen MAG je zeker voor het geld NIET klagen.



Och, als je naar het daadwerkelijke!!!!! output vermogen kijkt van de meeste uitgeleverde exemplaren is de prijs/power ratio niet bepaald gunstig....


Ik snap niet hoe je dode insecten in zogenaamd gesealde projectors goed kunt praten. Ik snap niet hoe je garantie op lasers weigeren ("we geven toch zeker geen garantie op lampen/lichtbronnen en daar vallen de lasers onder") kunt goedpraten. Ik snap niet hoe je "officiele dealers aanstellen" terwijl je onder hun inkoopprijs zelf verkoopt via eBay EN geen garantie kunt en wil verlenen kunt goedpraten. Ik snap niet hoe je liegen over outputvermogen en weigeren na te meten met de klant ernaast door een technicus kunt goedpraten.

Wil je dat ik nog even doorga of is het schaamrood al richting de 642nm??

----------


## laserguy

> Wil je dat ik nog even doorga of is het schaamrood al richting de 642nm??



Ik vond 635 nm al helder genoeg ;-)

Overigens moet ik bekennen dat ik ook af en toe iets met LW doe.
Mijn ervaring is: meestal zijn er problemen. De keren dat er iets van de eerste keer perfect was, komt niet veel voor. Maar dan gaat de meter erop en worden er foto's en bewijzen gemaakt. Dit wordt altijd aanvaard en als het toestel dan terugkeert van zijn garantie-uitstapje dan is het wel in orde. Je moet ze controleren en kort op de bal spelen. Hun verkoopstructuur (voor zover die er is), getuigt inderdaad niet van fair-play.

----------


## Rolandino

*Met mij vele anderen (inclusief de slachtoffers...)*

Ik heb alleen nog maar goede resultaten bij mezelf en van klanten !


*Heb je hem al eens nagemeten met een gecalibreerde meter?
*
JA dat heb ik ook laten doen en idd het maximaal vermogen haalt ie niet maar vermogen zit wel iets boven de minimale garantie die hun geven.

*Heb je wel eens een ILDA test-patroon op je scanners getest?*

DAt heb ik ook ja en IDD het is niet zo strak als een CT scan ( maar wat verwacht je voor dat geld ) CTscan kost net zo duur als de gehele projector ! 

*Heb je al eens gebruik van hun "garantie" ('och, op lasers geven we natuurlijk geen garantie > ik kan wel een "speciale prijs" op een nieuwe projector geven' (korting van 2%)).*

JA dat heb ik ook en op modules geven ze WEL garantie binnen 1 dag geleverd ( als het de transporteur meezit ) moet wel de kapotte diode retour sturen ! 

Ook het retour zenden van gehele produkten is op kosten van Laserworld ( pakket wordt bij mij thuis afgehaald iov Laserworld ) 

Heb afgelopen jaar 2 diodes moeten vervangen en 1 unit is nretour gestuurd ! 

*Beweer ik niet*

DAt is nou net waar het in dit topic NIET overgaat. Mijn verhaal doelt op dat deze 2 merken vrijwel uit dezelfde chinese fabriek komen en soortgelijke produkten leveren waarvan 1 erg duur is to de ander.
Plus iets niet diep in de grond stoppen als het prijs kwaliteit gewoon goed is.

*Pardon? DAP (Highlite) met Laserworld vergelijken? Man, je hebt echt geen idee waar je het over hebt.* 

Ik vergelijk niets maar DAP is ook Chinese meuk die hele goede produkten hebben die zich al lange tijd bewezen hebben. Alleen is de service K*T bij highlite ! Dat is mijn ervaring tenminste ( bij Laserworld wordt ik veel beter geholpen en binnen 1 dag spullen binnen ) 


*Dat doen ze inderdaad sinds de serieuze claims en dreigementen en kwade bedrogen kopers naar het "hoofdkwartier" kwamen.*

Dan praten we over meer dan 5 jaar geleden ...... Ik doe al ruim 6 jaar zaken met Laserworld.

*Och, als je naar het daadwerkelijke!!!!! output vermogen kijkt van de meeste uitgeleverde exemplaren is de prijs/power ratio niet bepaald gunstig....
*
Nogmaals heb ik met de projectoren die ik in eigen gebruik heb gehad daar geen problemen gehad. Ook diegene die verkocht zijn bijna geen problemen of ernstige verschillen met vermogens. 

*Wil je dat ik nog even doorga of is het schaamrood al richting de 642nm??* 

Je mag doorgaan hoor, ik word er niet rood van hoor mss jij wel van het drukmaken.

Ik praat uit mijn ervaringen met het bedrijf niet uit wat anderen hebben meegemaakt of wat anderen van anderen heeft horen zeggen.

Je moet deze units ook niet vergelijken met de echte projectoren in een heel andere prijsklasse

Je moet ook weten dat je de projectoren bij Laserworld kunt laten aanpassen met Ctscans en andere dioden waardoor de prijs ineens een heel stuk hoger is en dan niet meer in de smaak vallen van de meeste kopers ( doelgroep ) waar ze op uiteindelijk doelen.

Voor deze prijzen heb je ook andere leveranciers...........

Ook is het onzin om op een projector van 300 euro een  CT in te laten zetten !

Ook zijn er in het verleden problemen geweest met de voedingen van de diodes waardoor er units waren die idd minder vermogen gaven dan werd opgegeven. ( ver onder de minimale output ) 

Voor mij einde discussie omdat MIJN ERVARING GEWOON GOED IS  ! wat een ander heeft meegemaakt of van een ander heeft horen zeggen geeft mij niet het gevoel om mijn goede ervaringen aan de kant te zetten.

ik kom er altijd tot op heden uit met Laserworld en binnen een dag zijn de reserve onderdelen binnen. zonder problemen  !

----------


## moderator

Ben er wel klaar mee.

----------

